# 2004 Altima Idle Control Valve?



## KPLANNER (Sep 18, 2007)

Recently my Altima issued the service engine soon light and I went to autozone to run a quick diagnose check. It stated that the idle control valve was high, and I have recently noticed the car revving at a higher rpm than normal. I looked online at the part and it is roughly 145 bucks, is this a hard thing to put on myself or should I have the dealership do it? I have checked with the dealership and they said it would probably cost around 275-300 bucks to repair. If I can get the part myself and do it I would save half the cost. My warranty is already out, 50,000 miles, but can I do it relatively easly?? Thanks for any help!


----------



## Dflosrt4 (Dec 25, 2005)

Im guessing you have a 2.5l. I have ran into a few problems with that code. I would take it to the dealer. You will prolly have to replace the throttle body first. You also get do a idle air volume learn which the dealer can do for you. Sometimes the idle air volume learn will not work and you will have to replace the ecm which is covered 8/80 i think. The IAC shorts out the ECM. If you just replace the IAC and dont do a idle air volume learn then the CEL will come back on. Hope this helps


----------

